# to claim my rent relief from a 2 years ago but I do not have the landlord's details.



## leesider29 (1 Oct 2008)

I want to claim my rent relief from a 2 years ago but I do not have the landlord's details. Is there any way I can get them??

Rent relief can be claimed online but they ask for landlord name and address.....the only info I have is the surname of the landlord and the address of the property that I rented.

Thanks for any help


----------



## ClubMan (1 Oct 2008)

*Re: Rent Relief....landlord details*

If the landlord won't give you these details then just file the claim anyway - _Revenue _will just follow up themselves.


----------



## papervalue (1 Oct 2008)

*Re: Rent Relief....landlord details*

If the landlord is registered with tenants board- they would have your pps number and his. For the last few years they are required to register as it would effect their tax deduction for mortgage interest against rental income.


----------



## ClubMan (1 Oct 2008)

*Re: Rent Relief....landlord details*

But if they haven't registered with the _PRTB _or you cannot get their details then don't let that stop you claiming the tax credit.


----------



## leesider29 (9 Oct 2008)

*Re: Rent Relief....landlord details*



ClubMan said:


> But if they haven't registered with the _PRTB _or you cannot get their details then don't let that stop you claiming the tax credit.


 
well the prtb were no help, as I said have the property address and the landlords surname just no other details. Online you can't apply unless you have all details.....do any of ye know if I can just fill in the form with he info I have and send it off??

Thanks for your help


----------



## rmelly (9 Oct 2008)

*Re: Rent Relief....landlord details*



leesider29 said:


> well the prtb were no help, as I said have the property address and the landlords surname just no other details. Online you can't apply unless you have all details.....do any of ye know if I can just fill in the form with he info I have and send it off??
> 
> Thanks for your help


 
Why not send it and see what happens? Worst that can happen is you need to resend it?


----------



## Complainer (12 Oct 2008)

*Re: Rent Relief....landlord details*

Did you pay by cheque or credit transfer? If so, you should have his bank account details, which you can pass on to Revenue. Did you have any lease agreement or rent book?


----------



## ajapale (12 Oct 2008)

*Re: Rent Relief....landlord details*

Moved from  Management Companies, Apartment Living
to Property Investment.

I appreciate this is confusing but this is where landlord/tenant issues are discussed.

Management Companies is for managed estates etc.


----------



## mathepac (12 Oct 2008)

*Re: Rent Relief....landlord details*



ajapale said:


> Moved from  Management Companies, Apartment Living
> to Property Investment.
> 
> I appreciate this is confusing but this is where landlord/tenant issues are discussed.
> ...



I'd have thought it should be in the personal "Taxation" thread, which would be even less confusing.


----------



## Bronte (13 Oct 2008)

*Re: to claim my rent relief from a 2 years ago but I do not have the landlord's detai*

Just put in the landlords name with the rented property as his address and see if that works.


----------

